# Help Please...



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

On Saturday night my mum brought a dog round to my house. the dog belonged to the old lady who lived next door to her. I've known this dog for around 4 years now so I'm assuming she is around 4, she's beautiful a lovely little pomeranian x chihuahua. 
The old lady has gone into hospital and my mum has taken her 3 dogs on to look after as she is very ill and cant take care of them herself and none of her family are willing to help, basically her own daughter told my mum that as far as she is concerned the dogs can be put down!!!

The dogs are 2 male pomeranians and a female pomeranian x chihuahua, none of them are spayed or neutered.

the female is considerably larger to the last time i saw her and upon feeling her stomach i could have sworn i felt something. 
Tuesday i took her to the vets for a scan and turns out she is pregnant, the vet reckons she is around 6-7 weeks pregnant judging on the size of the pups.

i told my mum and she told me that on christmas day she went out to put the bins out and she saw the female and one of the males tied in the back garden, she went round and told the owner and the owner said it will be ok and she would have her to the vets. about a week and a half later she saw them again tied in the back garden. the owner took the dog to the vet and we assumed the pregnancy had been terminated.

judging by what the vet said im thinking she became pregnant from the first time, which makes her coming up to week 7.
i dont think the owner is going to be out of hospital in the next 2 weeks and i cant turn her over to a rescue place, id feel awful.

This is not my first litter as my own pomeranians had a litter and everything went fine so i do know what to expect. both mine are spayed/neutered now so i dont have any of the whelping kit or information i had back then.

she doesnt seem to be in any discomfort at the moment however she does feel very very round, but should i be able to feel the pups moving now?i remember with my own litter i couldnt feel the pups until week 8. is it possible shes further on than week 7? could she have allowed the male to tie with her over a 3 week space? and if so what would happen, could she have become pregnant and then tied again? is it possible to be pregnant with 2 litters of different ages? sorry if they seem like ridiculous questions but i have never been in this situation before.
the vet said she definitely saw 2 pups, i saw these two myself but she said there could be another she wasnt 100%


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I'd say no, a bitch only ovulates once during her season, as far as I'm aware, so she should just have the one litter. Some will stand throughout their season whether they are ovulating or not, so it's possible for them to have tied quite sime time apart. It could be either of the times they mated that the bitch was ovulating, I think Swarthy on here has a bitch that stands pretty much throughout the season, I just hope the vet has a bit of knowledge about canine reproduction and can help you guess which date you need to be aiming for. A week overdue could be pretty serious for her I'd imagine, I hope some more experienced breeders are along soon to comment, I'm just about to embark (hopefully) on a first litter from my bitch so am going on head knowledge only 

Good luck to you and the bitch, I hope she comes through ok. Do you know what will happen to the dogs after this lady is out of hospital? 

x


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

Thank you for your reply. I feel a bit better now knowing there will only be one litter, i'd hate to think she was going to go through it twice in a week.

The vet i took her to is very good, its the only vet i have used and probably would use for my own dogs so i hope she is also reliable with these dates.

I haven't had any thought yet as to what would happen, my mum is going to visit the lady tonight and so is going to tell her of the situation and suggest that mum and pups stay with me, until she is well again and pups are older as like i said this lady is far to ill to look after older dogs never mind newborns.

I know many people will see it as i have no right to offer this or to interfere but i have made the decision now and just hope she agrees to it.


----------



## mich1971 (Jan 20, 2012)

One of my girls will stand through her entire season, the floosy lol. Bitches only ovulate the once and all eggs are fertilised at the same time. Can you take her back for another scan and get a more reliable indication of dates if you are concerned, i would recommend someone that does the scanning on a regular basis rather than the vet, i personally use a sheep scanner. That way, you will have a better idea of when she is due and can be prepared, also you will need to know incase she goes over her date as there may be a problem.

Fingers crossed for you


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

Ah i definitely feel better knowing that thank you.

How will i find a sheep scanner? should i Google it?

My mum asked the woman and she said she would think about it, i would have thought she'd be grateful of the help though.

When my own dog was pregnant i didnt change her over to puppy food, would you recommend i do it now?


----------



## AngelEyes92 (Jan 30, 2012)

A bit harsh, don't you think? The little old lady didn't ask to become ill.. Her family have said that they wouldn't care if the dogs were PTS. 

OP, you're doing a wonderful job of taking care of the dogs, I'm sure the lady will be over the moon that her babies are being taken care of. 

x


----------



## mich1971 (Jan 20, 2012)

You could put her onto the puppy version of the food she is on now (assuming it is a decent quality food), divide her meals up into smaller meals as there isn't much room for food in the last weeks.

Get her whelping area ready, she is probably feeling a little overwhelmed at the mo as her owner is not around. Make sure it is somewhere nice and quiet where she can relax with her babies. Get your whelping kit together so you are prepared. If you need any help you are more than welcome to pm me.


Nancy23 - words fail me !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:nonod:


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

are you having a bad day? you seem to be unnessesarily negative (and a little rude imo) today for some reason...


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

mich1971 said:


> You could put her onto the puppy version of the food she is on now (assuming it is a decent quality food), divide her meals up into smaller meals as there isn't much room for food in the last weeks.
> 
> Get her whelping area ready, she is probably feeling a little overwhelmed at the mo as her owner is not around. Make sure it is somewhere nice and quiet where she can relax with her babies. Get your whelping kit together so you are prepared. If you need any help you are more than welcome to pm me.
> 
> Nancy23 - words fail me !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:nonod:


Well, they don't fail me, but I think I had better keep them to myself till I feel better.


----------



## Lumikoira (May 20, 2011)

KayElleDee said:


> This is not my first litter as my own pomeranians had a litter and everything went fine so i do know what to expect. both mine are spayed/neutered now so i dont have any of the whelping kit or information i had back then.


For information check out the stickys from the main page.... they were a godsend to me with both of my litters - hugs for being so considerate and good luck for the whelping x


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Have edited this thread somewhat. Uncalled comments will not be allowed...


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

If the ladies own family are not interested well done to you for trying to do your best for this girl.

I`m not sure where about you are in Bishop Auckland but if you can`t find a sheep scanner near you and would travel to Newcastle i`d scan her for you at no cost


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

AngelEyes92 said:


> A bit harsh, don't you think? The little old lady didn't ask to become ill.. Her family have said that they wouldn't care if the dogs were PTS.
> 
> OP, you're doing a wonderful job of taking care of the dogs, I'm sure the lady will be over the moon that her babies are being taken care of.
> 
> x


Im very confused have i missed something? whats harsh?

Thank you, the lady told my mum this morning that she is fine with her girl, Poppy, staying with me until the pups are rehomed. I have her booked in the groomers in the morning to have a full brush and have her coat clipped as she is quite tatty. i have read that some people give dogs a "maternity cut"" do you think this would be a good idea or will she be ok, as i know she will shed some of her coat any way


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

mich1971 said:


> You could put her onto the puppy version of the food she is on now (assuming it is a decent quality food), divide her meals up into smaller meals as there isn't much room for food in the last weeks.
> 
> Get her whelping area ready, she is probably feeling a little overwhelmed at the mo as her owner is not around. Make sure it is somewhere nice and quiet where she can relax with her babies. Get your whelping kit together so you are prepared. If you need any help you are more than welcome to pm me.
> 
> Nancy23 - words fail me !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:nonod:


She is currently on Pedigree small dog food, is this a good food or not? i never know with large brand names. My own are on Royal canin, would it be wise to switch her to this or not?

Thank you for the help, i bought a plastic dog bed today for her and i still have the heat pad i used last time, it will be washed of course.

i am going to order this for her : DEFINITIVE Whelping Kit dog welping box puppy ID bands | eBay

is there anything missing which i will need?


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

KayElleDee said:


> *Im very confused have i missed something? whats harsh?*Thank you, the lady told my mum this morning that she is fine with her girl, Poppy, staying with me until the pups are rehomed. I have her booked in the groomers in the morning to have a full brush and have her coat clipped as she is quite tatty. i have read that some people give dogs a "maternity cut"" do you think this would be a good idea or will she be ok, as i know she will shed some of her coat any way


I think a post has been edited/deleted somewhere


----------



## AngelEyes92 (Jan 30, 2012)

KayElleDee said:


> Im very confused have i missed something? whats harsh?
> 
> Thank you, the lady told my mum this morning that she is fine with her girl, Poppy, staying with me until the pups are rehomed. I have her booked in the groomers in the morning to have a full brush and have her coat clipped as she is quite tatty. i have read that some people give dogs a "maternity cut"" do you think this would be a good idea or will she be ok, as i know she will shed some of her coat any way


The 'harsh' comment wasn't aimed at you- somebody posted something along the lines of "maybe the old bag will die and then the dogs can go to someone who actually cases" ... was calling the poster harsh.

Tha's brilliant news, so glad she's agreed. You don't really need to give her a maternity cut as such, just trim the fur from her nipples and vulva.

Keep us updated, i'd love to hear about the progress.

x


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

claire & the gang said:


> If the ladies own family are not interested well done to you for trying to do your best for this girl.
> 
> I`m not sure where about you are in Bishop Auckland but if you can`t find a sheep scanner near you and would travel to Newcastle i`d scan her for you at no cost


I have found someone willing to scan her for me, im taking her to him on tuesday, thank you so much for the offer, it is greatly appreciated


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

AngelEyes92 said:


> The 'harsh' comment wasn't aimed at you- somebody posted something along the lines of "maybe the old bag will die and then the dogs can go to someone who actually cases" ... was calling the poster harsh.
> 
> Tha's brilliant news, so glad she's agreed. You don't really need to give her a maternity cut as such, just trim the fur from her nipples and vulva.
> 
> ...


:O thats awful. She's not a bad lady, i know she loves her dogs dearly, its just the past few months she has been very ill, in and out of hospital and she just isnt really with it lately.

Ah im so glad, id hate to have her belly shaved as she has a beautiful coat
I'll definitely keep updating about her 
thank you for the help x


----------



## mich1971 (Jan 20, 2012)

If it would help, this is what my whelping kit consists of:

Whelping Box
Vet Bed
Newspapers (lots of)
Towels (to clean off pups)
Heat Pad
Box (incase pups need to go to vets)
Obstetric gel
Dopram V
Puppy Stim
Puppy milk and bottles (just in case)
Disinfectant (mistral)
Bin bags
Whelping Chart
Scales
Puppy id bands

Coffee - lots of coffee lol

Have your vets no to hand, have the car prepared and ready to go. Have a torch handy just in case she wants to go out for a wee or you need to take her to the vets in the car and she produces a pup on the way.

Good luck


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

KayElleDee said:


> Im very confused have i missed something? whats harsh?
> 
> Thank you, the lady told my mum this morning that she is fine with her girl, Poppy, staying with me until the pups are rehomed. I have her booked in the groomers in the morning to have a full brush and have her coat clipped as she is quite tatty. i have read that some people give dogs a "maternity cut"" do you think this would be a good idea or will she be ok, as i know she will shed some of her coat any way


a moderator removed a very nasty post, which left others wondering what everyone was talking about.



KayElleDee said:


> She is currently on Pedigree small dog food, is this a good food or not? i never know with large brand names. My own are on Royal canin, would it be wise to switch her to this or not?
> 
> Thank you for the help, i bought a plastic dog bed today for her and i still have the heat pad i used last time, it will be washed of course.
> 
> ...


Pedigree is a really bad food. I use Royal Canin and I think it is great, though a lot of members do not like it. Anything you can buy in a supermarket is usually rubbish.

You are spending an awful lot of money on a dog that isn't yours and, don't get me wrong, I think what you are doing is wonderful. But what is going to happen when this woman comes home from hospital? Is she going to want her dog back and are you going to let her go back and probably end up in a state again?

I think you need to try to persuade her to sign the dog over to you if you can. She obviously cannot look after her.


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> You are spending an awful lot of money on a dog that isn't yours and, don't get me wrong, I think what you are doing is wonderful. But what is going to happen when this woman comes home from hospital? Is she going to want her dog back and are you going to let her go back and probably end up in a state again?
> 
> I think you need to try to persuade her to sign the dog over to you if you can. She obviously cannot look after her.


I know this may sound awful to say but i really don't think the lady will be leaving hospital, she is very old and had several strokes and is currently falling in and out of consciousness. if she does come out of hospital and expect the dog returned i will of course let her go back, but if she does go back i will ensure the lady has her spayed!
I would have no problem at all keeping her if she would allow it, but if she doesn't leave hospital i will not be letting any of her family have the dogs as they are all horrible people and i dread to think of the fate of the dogs if they were handed over to them


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> I'd say no, a bitch only ovulates once during her season, as far as I'm aware, so she should just have the one litter. Some will stand throughout their season whether they are ovulating or not, so it's possible for them to have tied quite sime time apart. It could be either of the times they mated that the bitch was ovulating, I think Swarthy on here has a bitch that stands pretty much throughout the season, I just hope the vet has a bit of knowledge about canine reproduction and can help you guess which date you need to be aiming for. A week overdue could be pretty serious for her I'd imagine, I hope some more experienced breeders are along soon to comment, I'm just about to embark (hopefully) on a first litter from my bitch so am going on head knowledge only
> 
> Good luck to you and the bitch, I hope she comes through ok. Do you know what will happen to the dogs after this lady is out of hospital?
> 
> x


Yes, a bitch could be pregnant with two different litters - and in fact, in a small number of breeds, this is actually practised to use two different sires. (whether this would follow through on the ties being so far apart is another matter)

I am assuming she tied with the same dog both times? or was it the two dogs she mated with?

As she is a cross, it wouldn't really matter either way - all you can do is "go with the flow" really in terms of what happens.

Has anyone told the owner yet? Is she going to be in a position to take the dogs back when she comes into hospital (it looks like you are going to be stuck with the babies)

At least you have some experience - you'd best get all your friends and family gathering papers for you now - hope everything goes smoothly.


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

mich1971 said:


> If it would help, this is what my whelping kit consists of:
> 
> Whelping Box
> Vet Bed
> ...


Thank you so much for this  x


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

swarthy said:


> Yes, a bitch could be pregnant with two different litters - and in fact, in a small number of breeds, this is actually practised to use two different sires. (whether this would follow through on the ties being so far apart is another matter)
> 
> I am assuming she tied with the same dog both times? or was it the two dogs she mated with?
> 
> ...


Yes it was the same male both times she saw them, one is orange, the same colour as Poppy, and the other is black.

So if she is pregnant with 2 different litters, what happens when the first litter is due? will the 2nd come at the same time? as they obviously wont be fully ready if they do  im scared now!

yes the owner knows and she is happy with me looking after mum and pups till pups are ready to leave for new homes.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

KayElleDee said:


> Yes it was the same male both times she saw them, one is orange, the same colour as Poppy, and the other is black.
> 
> So if she is pregnant with 2 different litters, what happens when the first litter is due? will the 2nd come at the same time? as they obviously wont be fully ready if they do  im scared now!
> 
> yes the owner knows and she is happy with me looking after mum and pups till pups are ready to leave for new homes.


I don't think anyone can really say - you are going to ahve to go with the flow.

I know I've had a litter where there was a significant size difference in the pups making me wonder if there was two conception dates - although clearly not as far apart as this bitch.

My last litter the pups were all the same size at a whapping 21oz a piece - no wonder their poor mother was screaming 

If they are not ready to survive in the outisde world, then you could lose them, but of course, that is a risk with every litter. I would think it unlikely (but I suspect not impossible) that she could have conceived twice - and really, there's not an awful lot you can do about it - when they are ready, they are ready - there's no point in being scared about it - just see what happens.

Good luck - I really admire you taking mum on


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Just wanted to wish you the best of luck OP , it's very kind of you to be helping this dog and i hope everything goes well


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

KayElleDee said:


> I know this may sound awful to say but i really don't think the lady will be leaving hospital, she is very old and had several strokes and is currently falling in and out of consciousness. if she does come out of hospital and expect the dog returned i will of course let her go back, but if she does go back i will ensure the lady has her spayed!
> I would have no problem at all keeping her if she would allow it, but if she doesn't leave hospital i will not be letting any of her family have the dogs as they are all horrible people and i dread to think of the fate of the dogs if they were handed over to them


I didn't realise she was that bad. No, definitely don't tell her family where the dogs are, they will probably want to sell the puppies to make some money. Keep the dog and her pups a closely guarded secret!


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

No i dont plan on letting them have any of the dogs, the only person who can will be the lady if she gets better and returns home.

I have a problem with Poppy, the past few days she has been itching like mad, last night was the worst. She was whining and running around, she literally couldnt sit still. I checked her fur thinking she had fleas but couldnt find anything, no fleas, no flea dirt nothing. i must have spent about an hour and a half checking and couldnt find a thing. i bathed her this morning with Flea shampoo just incase and the groomer is seeing her today and going to check her too, but she is scratching so much she has cut her stomach and her leg is really hot and red.
Any ideas what it could be? i read it could be an allergy to food, but im under the impression she has always been on Pedigree food and i havent changed her across to Royal canin yet :/

Any help appreciated


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

KayElleDee said:


> No i dont plan on letting them have any of the dogs, the only person who can will be the lady if she gets better and returns home.
> 
> I have a problem with Poppy, the past few days she has been itching like mad, last night was the worst. She was whining and running around, she literally couldnt sit still. I checked her fur thinking she had fleas but couldnt find anything, no fleas, no flea dirt nothing. i must have spent about an hour and a half checking and couldnt find a thing. i bathed her this morning with Flea shampoo just incase and the groomer is seeing her today and going to check her too, but she is scratching so much she has cut her stomach and her leg is really hot and red.
> Any ideas what it could be? i read it could be an allergy to food, but im under the impression she has always been on Pedigree food and i havent changed her across to Royal canin yet :/
> ...


It may well be an allergy to something in your house, like floor polish/cleaner or something along those lines. Best pay another visit to vet I think, at least he may be able to give her something to relieve the itching.

If you use any sort of cleaner on your floors, it might be an idea to stop using them for now just to see.


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> It may well be an allergy to something in your house, like floor polish/cleaner or something along those lines. Best pay another visit to vet I think, at least he may be able to give her something to relieve the itching.
> 
> If you use any sort of cleaner on your floors, it might be an idea to stop using them for now just to see.


Thanks, the only thing i can think i may be is the wood floor cleaner i use, but i haven't used it in a couple of days. is there anything i can buy to help soothe her itching? shes still at it today


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Do you use Febreeze anywhere in the house ? 

Do you have any fir trees that she is going under in the garden ?


Pedigree food can cause itchiness our dogs are terrible on it, but if she has always been fed on it dont think that will be the case.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

KayElleDee said:


> Thanks, the only thing i can think i may be is the wood floor cleaner i use, but i haven't used it in a couple of days. is there anything i can buy to help soothe her itching? shes still at it today


A lot of people give their dogs piriton or other antihistamines, BUT - as she is pregnant and so far gone, I would speak to the vets - personally I don't like giving my dogs any chemicals when they are pregnant.

My last girl to have a litter developed a ear infection at around 7 weeks gone (You could see it was driving her insane) - the vets swabbed it - but everything they could give for it contained steroids - so they advised me to get a tube of Canestan from the chemist (quite a wrangle with the pharmacist mind) - but we did get it, and it did the trick within a couple of days.


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

tashi said:


> Do you use Febreeze anywhere in the house ?
> 
> Do you have any fir trees that she is going under in the garden ?
> 
> Pedigree food can cause itchiness our dogs are terrible on it, but if she has always been fed on it dont think that will be the case.


The only place i use febreeze is in The bedroom on linen, the one room she never goes in
No we have no fir trees, only a garden with a fence around, no bushes or plants apart from grass


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

KayElleDee said:


> Thanks, the only thing i can think i may be is the wood floor cleaner i use, but i haven't used it in a couple of days. is there anything i can buy to help soothe her itching? shes still at it today


I would have thought that anything you can buy over the counter is going to be pretty useless and if you resort to human stuff from the chemist, as Swarthy pointed out might not be a good idea while she is pregnant.

I would get her to the vet.


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

Im just sitting here with poppy on my knee and she's started panting like mad and licking me. Could this be her going into labour? There have been no signs at all today, she's just slept all day :/


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

Have you been monitoring her temp at all?

Panting could be a sign if it progresses, keep an eye on her & i`m sure someone with more experience will be along..good luck


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

I've been attempting to take her temperature several times now athis week and she won't let me, i don't want to push it on her in case i stress her out. I've let her in to the room with her nesting box and she's currently laid in it chewing on the blanket I've put in for her


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

KayElleDee said:


> I've been attempting to take her temperature several times now athis week and she won't let me, i don't want to push it on her in case i stress her out. I've let her in to the room with her nesting box and she's currently laid in it chewing on the blanket I've put in for her


I don't bother with temperatures personally - it can be distressing for the dog, and my vet advised me that inexperienced people can get false readings through hitting the bowel wall (there again, I am breeding much bigger dogs)

But you say she is not happy about it and she is probably uncomfortable anyway - do definitely wouldn't force it on her - don't forget - it's probably been a stressful period all round for her with moving home, losing her owner (possibly temporarily but she doesn't know that) and losing her doggy mates.

Hopefully someone more experienced in very small breeds will be along.

Don't leave her at all at this stage, if she goes out to toilet, follow / observe her at a discrete difference.

My eldest girl on her first litter was digging for a good few hours with me following her everywhere - I rang the out of hours vet service for help / advice during which time, she went into my other girls crate, and hey presto - delivered the first baby


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

I am no expert in pregnant bitches but severe itching in pregnant women (as in humans ) is an indication for liver failure, so I would try to get her down to the vets asap. 
Good luck and what a nice thing you are doing.


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

Well i have no idea what was going on last night,she's running around today acting like nothing was wrong, she was up pacing and panting til around 4.30am, laid down, went to sleep and we heard nothing from her til 8.30 when she wanted to go out and since then she's been running around with foxy :/


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

KayElleDee said:


> Well i have no idea what was going on last night,she's running around today acting like nothing was wrong, she was up pacing and panting til around 4.30am, laid down, went to sleep and we heard nothing from her til 8.30 when she wanted to go out and since then she's been running around with foxy :/


She`s just keeping you on your toes Checking if your going to be a good birthing partner no doubt hehe


----------



## mich1971 (Jan 20, 2012)

Ha ha they do this so that we are like zombies when it comes to the actual labour. I personally don't bother with temp taking. Do you know exactly what day she is on?


----------



## AngelEyes92 (Jan 30, 2012)

Any news? 
Hopefully your bitch has had her puppies safely by now


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

AngelEyes92 said:


> Any news?
> Hopefully your bitch has had her puppies safely by now


No pups yet. She's been happily running around all day, i've been keeping an eye on her and shes showing no signs that shes even going to have pups.

Her stomach has gone alot harder today though, and she was panting again about 15minutes ago but she lasid down and stopped?
Im very confused :/


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

mich1971 said:


> Ha ha they do this so that we are like zombies when it comes to the actual labour. I personally don't bother with temp taking. Do you know exactly what day she is on?


No i have no idea as i have taken her in from someone else. the vet said she is around the 6-7weeks mark from the size of the pups on her scan, but i think shes further on. But this is only my second litter alone so im no expert lol


----------



## frenchbulldoglover (Feb 11, 2012)

.

I`m not sure where about you are in Bishop Auckland but if you can`t find a sheep scanner near you and would travel to Newcastle i`d scan her for you at no cost[/QUOTE]

i wish id known there was someone with a decent scanner on here ,booked for my vets on friday but he says he only got small one sorry no pun indended lol soz for butting in realy hope all goes well ,i also have a pom there just adorable xx


----------



## frenchbulldoglover (Feb 11, 2012)

you can also google whelping help there are loads of brill sites on there i have masses saved my frenchie is due in a week x


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

I must have about 30 sites full of information saved on my laptop, good luck with your Frenchie! 
We have more panting now, started exactly 24 hours after lastnight, im starting to think she's either too hot or playing games with me lol


----------



## frenchbulldoglover (Feb 11, 2012)

i think by the sound of things she's gona be having them soon, the vet must be out a week on his dates ,if there born at 7wks they wont survive, 8wks they say possible ,they always say they go into labour at night when its quiet dont they,if she gets to stressed and you think theres summit up,trust your judgement and phone vet i no its not your dog ,but if you wait to long you might lose them all,and dont let her out of your sight ,take her with you if you have to pop out ,thats what i would do anyway,keep us posted xx


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Best of luck for the birth


----------



## mich1971 (Jan 20, 2012)

I wouldn't be panicking if she is just panting and not showing any other signs, my girls tend to pant a lot in the last week as par for the course. Look out for other signs that she may be starting? Some go off their food, some have an upset tum for 24 hours before, she may start licking her vulva more, shivering, digging etc.
I really think it would be worth your while getting another scan done so that you know exactly what date she is on. You need to know if she has gone over as this could mean there are problems such as inertia etc. It would also give you more of an indicator of when she is likely to start rather than just going by her panting, which she may do for the next week and you will be exhausted


----------



## mad4labs (Feb 11, 2012)

Just read these posts. What a remarkable person taking on an expectant mum and pending litter. I would be cautious about changing the food at this stage, especially as she is itching a lot, in my experiences my girls have in the past had some awful reactions to the later stages of whelp, and I personally don't like to put any toxins in them that may carry across to the pups. I have had great success though with using Hibiscrub to bath any itchy areas, which kills off anything lurking in the skin, and I use aqueous cream (nappy rash cream) by the bucket load. This usually helps to settle any skin issues. 
Hope this has been of some help.


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

mich1971 said:


> I wouldn't be panicking if she is just panting and not showing any other signs, my girls tend to pant a lot in the last week as par for the course. Look out for other signs that she may be starting? Some go off their food, some have an upset tum for 24 hours before, she may start licking her vulva more, shivering, digging etc.
> I really think it would be worth your while getting another scan done so that you know exactly what date she is on. You need to know if she has gone over as this could mean there are problems such as inertia etc. It would also give you more of an indicator of when she is likely to start rather than just going by her panting, which she may do for the next week and you will be exhausted


There are no other signs just the panting and pacing so im just going to calm down lol.


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

Just a quick update. Thank you everyone for your advice and support.
I took poppy to the vet today as i was really concerned about the itching and the vet had to shave her fur down to see her skin so she is now patchy.however i am very glad she did as it turns out under her fur she has several hot spots which the vet says have been caused by an allergy to flea saliva! I didn't even know dogs could be allergic to fleas and im really surprised it hasn't been picked up on until now. She gave us so antibiotics for her but wouldn't give her a steroids injection because she is so late on in pregnancy. I've hot to take her back in two weeks after which she says the pups will be here.she couldn't give us a date for whelping but said she didn't expect it to be too long now as her nipples are starting to grow more and her vulva is swelling


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

At least you have got to the root of the problem now..bless her. 
Its a good job this little girl found her way to you - 

Sounds like pups won`t be long now then - how is the old lady getting on in hospital?


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

As far as i know there isn't much change, my mums been going in to see her every other night and she said she's looking and acting the same as when she went in. But at least she's no worse


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

Ah thats good that`s good that she hasn`t deteriorated more. You could maybe get your mum to take some pictures of the pups to show her when they arrive.

Its like waiting for xmas for puppies, My girl is just going into her last week & looks like she`s going to burst her stomach is so hard. We might get our little bundles about the same time lol


----------



## mich1971 (Jan 20, 2012)

Ahhh bless her, hot spots are very sore so no wonder she was bothered by them. I use colloidal silver on any skin conditions and that soothes it really quickly. Fingers crossed you have not got long to wait now


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

Is it normal for her belly to be soft? It was hard the past few days but now its soft :/


----------



## mich1971 (Jan 20, 2012)

What do you mean by soft? can you feel the pups?


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

mich1971 said:


> What do you mean by soft? can you feel the pups?


im not sure, last night i could feel them moving and kicking, i was sure i could feel around 3 but im probably wrong.
now she has just jumped up on my lap and laid on her back and i put my hand on her stomach and it feels very different to lastnight


----------



## mich1971 (Jan 20, 2012)

Ok, it is far too late for her to have reabsorbed them so maybe they have dropped into position ready to be born, that would explain the panting she was doing the other night, my girls pant a lot at this stage when the pups are moving into position and then the shape of their belly changes completely, it seems to drop below them (if that makes sense). I am sure she is fine, she doesn't sound far off now


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

Is it just that her belly has changed shape with the pups lining up?


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

I don't know if its the shape,it seems to be the same shape,just a lot softer.maybe its because she's laid down?as when she stands up its hard again! Im probably just panicing over nothing but she seems so different than when my own pomeranian was pregnant.i need to calm down worrying lol


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

mich1971 said:


> Ok, it is far too late for her to have reabsorbed them so maybe they have dropped into position ready to be born, that would explain the panting she was doing the other night, my girls pant a lot at this stage when the pups are moving into position and then the shape of their belly changes completely, it seems to drop below them (if that makes sense). I am sure she is fine, she doesn't sound far off now


What does reaborbing puppies mean?


----------



## frenchbulldoglover (Feb 11, 2012)

hia i copied this for u in simple terms. Reabsorbing a pup, or puppies, is sort of like a human miscarriage. When the fetus dies the mom miscarries it. However when there is an entire litter it isn't safe for mom to abort a single dead puppy, so instead if a fetus dies the dams body absorbs it.


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

frenchbulldoglover said:


> hia i copied this for u in simple terms. Reabsorbing a pup, or puppies, is sort of like a human miscarriage. When the fetus dies the mom miscarries it. However when there is an entire litter it isn't safe for mom to abort a single dead puppy, so instead if a fetus dies the dams body absorbs it.


oh my! so if a pup is reabsorbed, what happens to it? does it just disappear or what? sorry if i sound dim ive just never heard of this. 
If Poppy became pregnant from the first time my mum saw them tied that puts her on day 56 today, her stomach going soft wouldnt have been this would it? its hard again today


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

Feeling puppies kicking my hand is the best feeling ever!


----------



## frenchbulldoglover (Feb 11, 2012)

yeah thinks its just absorbed back into her system ,its only what ive read up on .have you been taking her temp ive been told thats the best way to tell when the labour is gonna occur itl give you heads up so your not waiting every day for it to happen ,they also say her stomach will go like a sack of rocks (lumpy)when close if you fed her pup food have you stopped it she needs to build her own supply of calcium or it interferes with the labour,wish it was me mine isnt preg after waiting 8wks hoping she was would of been due on wednesday,good luck x


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

I haven't been taking her temp, she really does not like it and i don't want to stress her out any more than she probably already is. I haven't changed her to pup food i did change her to royal cangin as she was on pedigree and i personally think its a horrible food.well her stomach isn't lumpy its just very very round and hard. Aww no  im sorry,thank you for the advice though


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

We received some sad news today, at 4.30 this afternoon Mrs Goodwin, Poppys owner passed away  
then her daughter came to my home to ask about Poppy,luckily she was out with my boyfriend for a walk because she asked me where she was as she wanted to "make sure the pups had been DEALT WITH and poppy had been taken by the RSPCA" because she didn't want to have to deal with her mothers problems! What kind of person says this stuff!
I told her not to worry she wouldn't have to see Poppy or any of the other dogs as they were long gone!

My mum has grown quite fond of the boys and so i think she is considering keeping them with her, i now feel completely responsible for this poor little girl and her babies so she is going to stay here with me and will be spayed as soon as the vet says it is ok after the pups are born.still no sign of them yet she is currently smuggled in the dog bed with Boo looking quite happy :/


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

Oh sorry to hear that....her daughter doesn`t sound like a very nice person at all...if that was her attitude I wouldn`t have told her I had her either.

At least Poppy has someone who has her best interests at heart


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

That's sad - RIP Mrs Goodwin. xx

Glad you told a fib about Poppy though, I'd have done the same. She's a very lucky little girl to have you and you're a star to be looking after her so well. 

I keep coming back to this thread expecting to hear of the patter of tiny paws, lol - Poppy keeping us all in suspense. Lots of good luck wishes from here that it all goes well,


----------



## frenchbulldoglover (Feb 11, 2012)

so sad news,

(I keep coming back to this thread expecting to hear of the patter of tiny paws, lol - Poppy keeping us all in suspense. Lots of good luck wishes from here that it all goes well, [/QUOTE]

this is exactly how i feel lol


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

Ah we have a new development, just noticed tonight she has clear discharge, quite a lot of it and her vulva is VERY poofy!
Hopefully this is a good sign?


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

Yes its a sign things heading in the right direction


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

claire & the gang said:


> Yes its a sign things heading in the right direction


aww yay, im a teensy bit excited now! No Other signs as of yet but hopefully it won't be long now,she is huge i don't think she could get much bigger


----------



## Sohok (Feb 23, 2012)

Oh...this is such a lovely story of how you and Poppy got together (of course, I'm sorry for Mrs Goodwin, may she RIP). 

Any news, yet? I wish you all the best. Can't wait to hear when they are born


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Any news yet?

Its about time we had pups on this forum 
Do you have any pics of mum?


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

Still nothing new, if i couldn't actually see the pups moving id be convinced she was having a phantom. Maybe she just didn't take the first time my mum saw her? If she did then she'll be on day 62 now if im right and although she's big that's it really. Should i try and start taking her temperature?


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Don't know anything about birthing but just wanted Poppy & you to know that we are rooting for you here :thumbsup: x


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

In the same boat here...waiting...not so patiently lol 

I am temping & still not had a drop. If it distresses her to take her temp i`d just leave it, or you could try it again to see if she tolerates it better.

Hope she has her pups soon x


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

Kiwi said:


> Don't know anything about birthing but just wanted Poppy & you to know that we are rooting for you here :thumbsup: x


Thank you, she's just doing a lot of sleeping, nothing else really, she was up and running around yesterday like she was a little pup playing with my Lhasa/Pom cross. im going to post some photos later so everyone can see how beautiful she is


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

claire & the gang said:


> In the same boat here...waiting...not so patiently lol
> 
> I am temping & still not had a drop. If it distresses her to take her temp i`d just leave it, or you could try it again to see if she tolerates it better.
> 
> Hope she has her pups soon x


I am so not patient at all, every time she moves im staring at her to see if there are any new signs!
I may give it a go later on tonight, but im not holding much hope of her having a change of heart towards it :/

Any news with your puppies?


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

This is Poppy when she first came to live with me:



















And her big bump  :
This was about 2 weeks ago?









and this is last night :









Hope you think she's pretty


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

She is beautiful

No news here either had a bit of a temp drop earlier but it hasn`t went down more just staying half degree lower than its norm has been.

Wait n see time lol


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

WOW look at that belly 
Bless her, she's a cutie.


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

claire & the gang said:


> She is beautiful
> 
> No news here either had a bit of a temp drop earlier but it hasn`t went down more just staying half degree lower than its norm has been.
> 
> Wait n see time lol


I just want her to have them now, i think its the not having any idea when she's actually due that is making me the most nervous.

Ah im so excited for you!  be sure to post puppies pictures!


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> WOW look at that belly
> Bless her, she's a cutie.


She's huge, i don't actually think she could get any bigger! Her stomach has gone very hard again tonight!


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

So i just managed to take poppys temperature, its 37.6 what temperature is "the drop"?


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Oh my she is gorgeous, such a pretty face and what a pudding she has there, lol! 

She is only tiny isn't she? how many puppies do you think? I'll go for five, yep five I think will be quite enough for a little mummy like her.


----------



## EllesBelles (May 14, 2010)

I'm gonna go for four.

Isn't she is a beauty! She's landed on her feet with you. All the best for the puppies! I hope they come soon. Although not in the middle of the night, cuz puppies are funner when you've had some sleep, lol.


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

She is very pretty  
Yes she is small, maybe 30cms tall, maybe a little higher. 5? Wow, thats a lot. I she's so little surely she couldn't have more than one or two in there?lol


----------



## BlueBeagle (Oct 27, 2011)

She is a beauty 

I think she has 3 in there. Hope they come soon and all the waiting is over.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Ha ha - they could be tiny like mice!


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

KayElleDee said:


> So i just managed to take poppys temperature, its 37.6 what temperature is "the drop"?


you obviously don`t have a baseline as she wasn`t letting you do it before but that is roughly what Dizzys has been for for the last few days give or take. It was slowly creeping down yesterday & now it is at 36.7 so she has dropped about 1 0c & is probably in first stages now.

You need to watch for a drop into the 36. somethings this indicates having pups in next 24hours

But each girl is different hope this helps


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

That helps a lot thank you Claire you have been a great help! How is dizzy today!?


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

No problem at all 

Dizzy is restless & starting to pant a little now..pups seem to be scrabbling about a lot getting into position...hopefully they will be here by tonight lol

Did u manage to get Poppys temp this morning...I was just doing hers at 8am 8pm until it started to head down then monitored more closely....she is such a softy tho will let me do anything to her.


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

claire & the gang said:


> No problem at all
> 
> Dizzy is restless & starting to pant a little now..pups seem to be scrabbling about a lot getting into position...hopefully they will be here by tonight lol
> 
> Did u manage to get Poppys temp this morning...I was just doing hers at 8am 8pm until it started to head down then monitored more closely....she is such a softy tho will let me do anything to her.


Ah bless her, good luck to her and you!
Poppys pups seem to be pretty lazy today, the odd couple kicks and theyre still again. Poppy is very restless, by now she would have had around 2 hours sleep since we woke up at 8am but shes running around and cant get comfy.

Her temperatures so far have been:
25th - 11.30pm - 37.6
26th - 8.30am - 37.6
26th - 11.45am - 37.1

I'll check again around 4ish but its dropped a little so hopefully wont be too long. today is the first day she could be due though.
Our vet is aware of the situation and she said that if nothing happens by wednesday then she will see her but she's not too worried as of yet as going from the times she was seen tied she may not be due until around 6th march


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

claire & the gang said:


> No problem at all
> 
> Dizzy is restless & starting to pant a little now..pups seem to be scrabbling about a lot getting into position...hopefully they will be here by tonight lol
> 
> Did u manage to get Poppys temp this morning...I was just doing hers at 8am 8pm until it started to head down then monitored more closely....she is such a softy tho will let me do anything to her.


Good luck to you and Dizzy 

Is Dizzy the one that needed a c-section? Sorry if I've got it wrong  O and they looked like Cavalier pups?


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> Good luck to you and Dizzy
> 
> Is Dizzy the one that needed a c-section? Sorry if I've got it wrong  O and they looked like Cavalier pups?


Yes thats her..bigger litter so hoping she will whelp them normally. It will be her final litter regardless. I wasn`t intending on this one but was talked into it by my mentor. She had Dizzy`s sire & lost him in a road accident just before xmas, she is hoping to have a boy from my litter to continue his line in her kennel. I still have the blenheim lookalike boy here...except he is rather larger than a cav now


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

claire & the gang said:


> Yes thats her..bigger litter so hoping she will whelp them normally. It will be her final litter regardless. I wasn`t intending on this one but was talked into it by my mentor. She had Dizzy`s sire & lost him in a road accident just before xmas, she is hoping to have a boy from my litter to continue his line in her kennel. I still have the blenheim lookalike boy here...except he is rather larger than a cav now


I have everything crossed for a safe whelp this time round and your mentor gets the boy she wants  Have you used the same stud? Just wondering if you'll get the same colours or the colours you thought you were getting before :lol:

Have you got any recent pics of your boy?

Sorry OP don't mean to hijack your thread


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Have just caught up on this thread, c'mon Poppy, we're all getting sooo impatient 

Good luck!


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

KayElleDee said:


> Ah bless her, good luck to her and you!
> Poppys pups seem to be pretty lazy today, the odd couple kicks and theyre still again. Poppy is very restless, by now she would have had around 2 hours sleep since we woke up at 8am but shes running around and cant get comfy.
> 
> Her temperatures so far have been:
> ...


Have you rechecked yet? We had a moderate drop like that yesterday then it hung around there for hours until it dropped again....so may not be too long.

Come on Poppy we are rooting for you


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

Just checked now, i did it 3 times one after another:

1st - 36.6
2nd - 36.7
3rd - 36.8

She's now sleeping again :/


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

KayElleDee said:


> Just checked now, i did it 3 times one after another:
> 
> 1st - 36.6
> 2nd - 36.7
> ...


i`d say your gonna have pups in next 24hrs then  I`v had her panting n groaning on & off all day & my cats missing..I don`t think I can take much more stress ATM


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

claire & the gang said:


> i`d say your gonna have pups in next 24hrs then  I`v had her panting n groaning on & off all day & my cats missing..I don`t think I can take much more stress ATM


Oh dear, im nervous now. she doesnt seem like shes about to give birth in the next 24hours, her stomach has gone really hard though.

Aww dear lots of stress, won't be long for Dizzy im sure!


----------



## PennyH (Dec 30, 2008)

Just read this whole thread - well done you for taking Poppy on and looking after her so well. RIP Mrs G - she will be watching you!!!
Really hope the pups are born soon and safely - will have to keep an eye on here now cos I need to know all is OK!
Good luck all of you!!!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

good luck to all the expectant's


----------



## Teddy Red Lab (Nov 23, 2011)

God I'm getting no planning done for tomorrow... I am glued to the forum waiting to hear what will happen next! I'll have to explain to the kids in my class tomorrow that were doing no work because I was waiting to see if Poppy had her babies!

The very best of luck to you...I think what you are doing for that dog is utterly wonderful. I hope everything goes smoothly... upload pics as soon as poss!


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

Its ok, you can lay the blame on Poppy 

Just done her temp again and its up to 36.9
Slowly rising? puppies may be a no show tonight. it has been in the 36s for 6 1/2 hours though. 
She's acting no differently than she usually does :/


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

Temperature back up to 37.3 this morning  i want puppies now, im so impatient lol


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

The temp drop doesn't stay down, so it's nothing to worry about 

I'm guessing 4 pups, 3boys 1 girl by Tuesday night/Wednesday early morning xx


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

Dont mean to hyjack...but her temp started going down on saturday & shes only started having the pups this morning.
But she has managed to whelp them herself 2 so far & can definately feel 2 more inside still.

I think poppy will have hers tomorrow:biggrin5:


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Woohoo Go Dizzy  Good luck with the rest of the pups. So glad she's doing it herself this time round  What colours so far? 
Great time for pups to be born too.

PS sorry I haven't replied to the PM my phone won't let me


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> Woohoo Go Dizzy  Good luck with the rest of the pups. So glad she's doing it herself this time round  What colours so far?
> Great time for pups to be born too.
> 
> PS sorry I haven't replied to the PM my phone won't let me


It ok thanx...we have another blenheim lookalike & a black and white all we need is the rest out safe & the cat to come home & i could be a happy bunny


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

claire & the gang said:


> It ok thanx...we have another blenheim lookalike & a black and white all we need is the rest out safe & the cat to come home & i could be a happy bunny


Wow, congratulations Dizzy - think your mummy needs to do you a thread of your own so we can see your beautiful pupsters. Keep up the good work xx


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> The temp drop doesn't stay down, so it's nothing to worry about
> 
> I'm guessing 4 pups, 3boys 1 girl by Tuesday night/Wednesday early morning xx


Hmm i still don't think its going to be anytime soon, she's not acting any differently at all. her breathings a little weird, like heavy sometimes but its been like that for about a week and a half.

How many pups is the average for a pomeranian or chihuahua?


----------



## jo5 (Jun 22, 2011)

Sorry I know your not absolutely sure but what day do you think she could be now???


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

claire & the gang said:


> Dont mean to hyjack...but her temp started going down on saturday & shes only started having the pups this morning.
> But she has managed to whelp them herself 2 so far & can definately feel 2 more inside still.
> 
> I think poppy will have hers tomorrow:biggrin5:


Its not hijacking, i dont mind at all! Im so excited for you having puppies now!
Congratulations Dizzy and Claire!


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

jo5 said:


> Sorry I know your not absolutely sure but what day do you think she could be now???


Well im only going off the two times my mum actually saw them tied which is all i can go off really. so the first time was christmas day, which puts her on day 65 now? and the next time was approxiamtly the 5th january which puts her on day 54? we went to the vets on 7th February and the vet said she was around 5-6weeks then so that puts us on week 8-9 now. its horrible not having any idea :/
She seems very uncomfortable this last week, lies on her side ALOT now instead of her belly and she seems to be hanging a lot lower underneath now, her stomach is really hard too. if nothing has happened by wednesday the vet is going to see her for a check up and another scan


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

KayElleDee said:


> Its not hijacking, i dont mind at all! Im so excited for you having puppies now!
> Congratulations Dizzy and Claire!


Thanks  I really hope Poppy pops soon for you. Dizzy wasn`t really acting that differently until hard labour started just intermittent panting. Its difficult when you don`t know exactly when she is due (we only had the one tie on boxing day so she is right bang on 63)

As for litter sizes for those two breeds are about 2-3 pups on average (i consulted the bible - book of the bitch lol)

Another thing is the abdomen starts to look kinda tight near the end so instead of bloated they look like the wolf in the 7 little kids (full of boulders)

When is the vet going to see her again?


----------



## jo5 (Jun 22, 2011)

Looks like she is somewhere bteween the 2 , must be very frustrating not knowing whether she is due, overdue or not quite ready:frown5:
I really wish you all the best with her as I think you have shown enormous goodwill in taking on this little one


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

claire & the gang said:


> Thanks  I really hope Poppy pops soon for you. Dizzy wasn`t really acting that differently until hard labour started just intermittent panting. Its difficult when you don`t know exactly when she is due (we only had the one tie on boxing day so she is right bang on 63)
> 
> As for litter sizes for those two breeds are about 2-3 pups on average (i consulted the bible - book of the bitch lol)
> 
> ...


Poppys had no panting, i'd say the only thing different about today compared to other days is she isnt really sleeping as much, she seems to get up and move around alot then go back to sleep. She's not running around, just lazing about.
I think we still have a couple days yet, id be surprised if they came today or tomorrow.

Her abdomen definitely doesnt look bloated anymore, i thought it quite odd when i noticed this, like she used to look very very round, now she has more definition when i look down at her from the top and as ive mention her abdomen is very hard, not boulder like, but hard

The vet is seeing her on wednesday if nothing has happened by then so i supposed its just a waiting game now.

Has Dizzy had all her pups now?


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

jo5 said:


> Looks like she is somewhere bteween the 2 , must be very frustrating not knowing whether she is due, overdue or not quite ready:frown5:
> I really wish you all the best with her as I think you have shown enormous goodwill in taking on this little one


It is frustrating, i hate not knowing


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

KayElleDee said:


> Has Dizzy had all her pups now?


She had had 4 until now...feels like still another 2 possibly 3 in there. But Dizzy being Dizzy has decided to take a break for the last 2 hours. Shes eaten had a drink & is now back in feeding & cleaning the pups.


----------



## AngelEyes92 (Jan 30, 2012)

I keep checking this thread to see if Poppy's had her babies. Not long now, did you say she was on day 65? But then again, that's just a rough guess isn't it so you can't really go by that... Still, can't be long to wait now!!

Best of luck x


----------



## Teddy Red Lab (Nov 23, 2011)

OOOh Claire and the gang, please upload some photos!!! 

Good luck Poppy!


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

KayElleDee said:


> Poppys had no panting, i'd say the only thing different about today compared to other days is she isnt really sleeping as much, she seems to get up and move around alot then go back to sleep. She's not running around, just lazing about.
> I think we still have a couple days yet, id be surprised if they came today or tomorrow.
> 
> Her abdomen definitely doesnt look bloated anymore, i thought it quite odd when i noticed this, like she used to look very very round, now she has more definition when i look down at her from the top and as ive mention her abdomen is very hard, not boulder like, but hard
> ...





Teddy Red Lab said:


> OOOh Claire and the gang, please upload some photos!!!
> 
> Good luck Poppy!


lol I don`t want to keep interrupting Poppy`s thread tooo much. I will post a thread up with piccies when we are sorted here...number 5 has just arrived 5 hrs after the others & still waiting on number 6 hehe talk about drawing it out.


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Come on Poppy stop hogging them pups 

You'll probably notice her wanting to go out for the loo more and clearing herself out, her poos maybe softer too, she may also go off her food (not all bitches do) her vulva will look more loss and soft.

Have you got her a whelping box? I would put some blankets and newspapers in it so she can dig away.


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

5 hours apart, wow! Go Dizzy! 
Poppy is in her whelping box at the moment as we had a lot of panting so i took her to see if she wanted to go in and all she has done is sniff the paper then lie down, im convinced she's having my life and knows she's getting me worked up lol


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Bless her 

Has she got access to her box at all time's away from other pet's?
She likes keeping you on your toes :lol:


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

Yes she has access all the time, her box is in the bedroom and she has full run of the house as my own dogs know they are not allowed upstairs.

Oh she definitely does, she has panted on and off 4 times tonight, i stand up to walk her upstairs and she stops :/ i dont think it labour related. shes currently fast asleep on the sofa! :001_rolleyes:


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Huge congratulations to Dizzy and Clare - how very exciting and what a lovely few weeks you are going to have with those gorgeous lil kids - I am sooo jealous! 

Big (((hugs))) to mummy Dizzy and little (((hugs))) to her babies. xxx

Come on Poppy, time to "pop" young lady cos we are all tried of waiting now and I want to see if my guess of five little ones is correct!


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

Oh its definitely time for her to pop. I still think its going to be a couple of days yet.she's lounging in her box at the moment not really doing anything just watching me.im going to take her temperature in a couple minutes see where she's at today.im going to guess that she's having three as i think she's too tiny to fit anymore in there lol


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

Temperature at 9am - 37.9
Temperature at 10.45am - 37.6


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

Awww poor poppy...surely it can`t be long now

I`m going to guess 4 hehe they are good a hiding one...looking at this lot now they don`t look like they all fit inside Diz either!


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

Im hope not, she can't be comfortable dragging her huge belly around with her, half the time she doesn't look like she can walk properly, probably something to do with the puppy which is situated near her back leg right in the crease, i feel him kicking when she lies on her back :/

Im going to be very surprised if she has more than 2 or 3 as she is so tiny, big bump but tiny dog


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

You'll be surprised how well they hind in there :lol:

This is Tula 4 days before whelp (vet said 3-4 pups)









She had 6 big chunks  (1week old)


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> You'll be surprised how well they hind in there :lol:
> 
> This is Tula 4 days before whelp (vet said 3-4 pups)
> 
> ...


Oh Wow, they are beautiful!!

I just don't understand how they all fit! lol


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

KayElleDee said:


> Oh Wow, they are beautiful!!
> 
> I just don't understand how they all fit! lol


I know its crazy :lol: they all managed to fit in side but yet they couldn't all fit at the milk bar :lol:


----------



## AngelEyes92 (Jan 30, 2012)

C'mon Poppy  

My guess is 5. I reckon there's one hiding up in her ribcage  

x


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

Another night of nothing i think, she's so lazy, all she does is eat and sleep, im starting to think she's not pregnant, just fat


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

STILL no pup's :lol:


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

How's everything going today?

Did you say your taking her to the vet's for a check up? Or was that a different thread :lol: :blink:


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

Everything is fine today. Still no puppies  she's at the vets at 4 so hopefully everything is ok and she's just not due for another week. She had no panting at all lastnight which is a little odd compared to other nights. She's doing a lot of licking today. And she doesn't stay stood up for long. She'll walk and have a sit down then continue. Last night she decided she was going to throw up, literally ALL OVER the bedroom, my boyfriend was not impressed when we woke up this morning but he was all over her "are you ok Pops, poor baby, them pups given you trouble, poor princess" needless to say i think everyone has fallen in love with her!


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Bless her... Hope al goes well today 

Tula was panting on and off for a few days before she had the pups, I put it down to the pups lining up. She was also sick the day before she had the pups  so hopefully thing's are on the move for Poppy


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

Here`s hoping you get your babies soon...& the vet can give you more indication if things are imminent


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

How did it go today? All good I hope


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

Well we have just got home...note to self, Poppy does NOT like the car!! Travel Sick 

The vet scanned her and we saw the puppies again :biggrin: She looked over poppy and said that she is VERY big so it definitely wont be long, probably the next week at the longest, she said she isnt worried and that she thinks she has another week to go. She saw 2 puppies on the scan but again said there could be more because its not 100% accurate. We're to go back on saturday morning if she still hasnt had them  
All in all, mum and pups are fine and just being lazy 
Im getting VERY impatient, i want the furballs here now


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

KayElleDee said:


> Well we have just got home...note to self, Poppy does NOT like the car!! Travel Sick
> 
> The vet scanned her and we saw the puppies again :biggrin: She looked over poppy and said that she is VERY big so it definitely wont be long, probably the next week at the longest, she said she isnt worried and that she thinks she has another week to go. She saw 2 puppies on the scan but again said there could be more because its not 100% accurate. We're to go back on saturday morning if she still hasnt had them
> All in all, mum and pups are fine and just being lazy
> Im getting VERY impatient, i want the furballs here now


Talk about moving the goalposts lol...how dare you indicate we may have to wait longer to see Poppys furballs 

The vet scanned Dizzy when she had the long pause after pup 4 & told me definately 2 left.....that was why number 7 took us by surprise hehe
So always plan for the unscannable ones  (I call number 7 ninja pup)


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

So little Poppy's puppies will be "cooking" for a bit longer. Hope you have thought of names for the famous five, lol!


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

I am sorry to disappoint but yes, we have to wait longer, they're going to be coming out to quite the fan club  

ah i have been trying to think of names but i really want names that go together, my boyfriend is quite a motorbike enthusiast and wants to call them suzuki, ducati,Honda and yamaha. . . .I've have told him these are definite nos!
Any ideas for names?x


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

Ooooh i have just taken her temperature and it is down to 36.7 and she is currently in her whelping box digging. . . .a good sign?


----------



## bizz2894 (Feb 20, 2012)

Good luck and i hope all goes well, maybe you could rework your other half's ideas for motorbike names like suzi ( suzuki) Duke ( ducati) beeza ( b.s.a) Harley(davidson) Indie ( indian) etc


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

ohh, so we might have some pictures of puppulars to wake up to in the morning!?! 

my litters have all had tv-series themes- there was charmed, firefly, private practice and criminal minds! next one may be dr who!


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

WOOHOO GO POPPY 

How is she doing? And other sign's or even better any pups?

I'm still sticking with 4


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> WOOHOO GO POPPY
> 
> How is she doing? And other sign's or even better any pups?
> 
> I'm still sticking with 4


Well she spent ALL of last night digging away in her box, i could barely sleep, everytime she moved i was up making sure she was ok 
No pups as of yet but her temp is at 36.6 so still down. i Hope its sooooon


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

KayElleDee said:


> Well she spent ALL of last night digging away in her box, i could barely sleep, everytime she moved i was up making sure she was ok
> No pups as of yet but her temp is at 36.6 so still down. i Hope its sooooon


she's such a tease :lol: Good luck


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

:thumbup: Ooow - isn't it getting exciting? Come on baby girl, we wanna see those kids! 

Good luck and I hope she shells them like peas out of a pod!


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

Ooooo....sounds like we have action...fingers crossed all is going well


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

Pointermum said:


> she's such a tease :lol: Good luck


She Really Is!!


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

bizz2894 said:


> Good luck and i hope all goes well, maybe you could rework your other half's ideas for motorbike names like suzi ( suzuki) Duke ( ducati) beeza ( b.s.a) Harley(davidson) Indie ( indian) etc


Ohhh I like Harley and Indie, He may get his way after all! lol


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

She's in her box nesting and panting and licking herself like crazy. could it be soon???


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

VERY soon 

Stay with her and take note of contractions and when she starts to push/strain. Don't let her push for more than 2 hours without producing a pup. Call the vet's to let them know.

Good luck xxx


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

i keep coming into this thread expecting puppies !! hurry up lol


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

I've called the vet and i have a chart they gave me to write down times and everything of contractions and when pups are born and weights.Cars ready to go if we need to, hopefully not though 

Ahh im so nervous, poor Poppys panting and squealing, i feel so helpless


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Just wanted to say a quick Good Luck to you and to Poppy. Hope all goes well and will keep checking. 

So exciting but at the same time must be so scary for you - deep breaths and you can do it:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

KayElleDee said:


> I've called the vet and i have a chart they gave me to write down times and everything of contractions and when pups are born and weights.Cars ready to go if we need to, hopefully not though
> 
> Ahh im so nervous, poor Poppys panting and squealing, i feel so helpless


Sorry my last post sounded like you should start panicking 
I was eating with one hand and typing with the other so wanted to be quick 

The best of luck to you and Poppy.


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

is shaking normal????


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

KayElleDee said:


> is shaking normal????


Yes. Bless her things are definitely on the move and fast x


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Has she passed the water sac yet?


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

No she's passed nothing yet, shes licking herself ALOT but i havent seen anything. Shes still panting and whining, poor baby


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Bless her, Give her a gentle hug from me and Tula and Iver send licky kisses :lol: (you don't have to lick her) :lol:


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> (you don't have to lick her) :lol:


Hahahahahahaha :')


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

ok this could sound really strange but...i've read that when shes in labour her vulva will be poofy. it doesnt look any different to be, does this always happen?


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

KayElleDee said:


> ok this could sound really strange but...i've read that when shes in labour her vulva will be poofy. it doesnt look any different to be, does this always happen?


TBH Im not too sure, I know Tulas was more floppy and loose.

Is she contacting? Can you feel her tummy tightening?


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

We have PUPPIES! 2, literally within minutes of each other! Both boys and so tiny! I can feel more though!


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

I think i can feel 2 more.is green ok after a puppy is born?


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

YYAAAAAAAAAYYYYY!!! Well done poppy   

Your doing a great job  I'm still sticking with my first guess of 4- 3 Boys, 1Girl


----------



## BlueBeagle (Oct 27, 2011)

Well done Poppy! Hope the rest of the labour goes ok.

I have no idea about green stuff, sorry!


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

she's resting but keeps panting, how long is ok to wait between puppies???


----------



## BlueBeagle (Oct 27, 2011)

Has she passed the placentas? 

I have never bred a litter or have any real knowledge of whelping but I do know she has to pass the correct number of placentas for the puppies. So keep an eye on that too!


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

As long as she's not pushing /straining then I would say 2hrs but some bitches have brakes up to 5hrs+ like Claire and Dizzy x


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

If you're worried about anything just give the vet's a quick call.

Its been said already but make sure you count each placenta to each pup x


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

She's eaten two placentas, i had to do the cords, she seemed really confused about what to do with them.she's panting but not pushing and i can definitely feel more pups. At least one


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

KayElleDee said:


> She's eaten two placentas, i had to do the cords, she seemed really confused about what to do with them.she's panting but not pushing and i can definitely feel more pups. At least one


Have you let the pups feed? This will help bring on contractions.

Has she had a drink? I offered Tula puppy milk to help with her energy x


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

one of the cords wont stop bleeding, what do i do???

yes the pups have fed. i think shes pushing, i'll be back soon!!


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

KayElleDee said:


> one of the cords wont stop bleeding, what do i do???
> 
> yes the pups have fed. i think shes pushing, i'll be back soon!!


Squeeze the end together, if that doesn't stop it tie some thread or floss around it... Not too close the pups belly though.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Kept popping in to see how things are going, god I feel a nervous wreck reading the updates! Good luck


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

Good luck with the rest of the labour. x


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

DoodlesRule said:


> Kept popping in to see how things are going, god I feel a nervous wreck reading the updates! Good luck


:lol: Your not the only one :crazy: :blink:


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Wow, can't believe this popped out to do some gardening and when I've come back I've nearly missed it!! Well done Poppy & KayElleDee keep up the good work.

Tula&Iver - you are brilliant, I am sure your help & advice has aided them in their hour of need :thumbup1:

Have to go do the school pickups now but will check in later to see what has happened.


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

BeagleOesx said:


> Wow, can't believe this popped out to do some gardening and when I've come back I've nearly missed it!! Well done Poppy & KayElleDee keep up the good work.
> 
> Tula&Iver - you are brilliant, I am sure your help & advice has aided them in their hour of need :thumbup1:
> 
> Have to go do the school pickups now but will check in later to see what has happened.


Aww.. Thanks  Just here for moral support.

I've only bred one litter and that was over a year ago now so just trying to remember as much info as I can, the problem is I think it fell out my ears when I was sleeping :lol:


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

i can definitely feel another pup but shes not pushing, not contracting just cleaning the pups, is this ok?
also, the pup i can feel is laid like, with one end towards her back and the other towards her stomach. i dont know if im explaining this ok, but it feels like, sideways...is this normal?


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

KayElleDee said:


> i can definitely feel another pup but shes not pushing, not contracting just cleaning the pups, is this ok?
> also, the pup i can feel is laid like, with one end towards her back and the other towards her stomach. i dont know if im explaining this ok, but it feels like, sideways...is this normal?


I'm really not sure  Give the vet a call they may have someone that can come out to you.
sorry I can't help x

Could it be that the pup is moving down? Did she have a pup with the last few contractions?

Hopefully someone with more knowledge will come along soon.


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

Ah wow...congratz on the 2 pups 

A break is fine as long as she isn`t pushing...sometimes it just takes a little while for the higher up pups to move down

As long as she isn`t distressed just keep an eye on her


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> I'm really not sure  Give the vet a call they may have someone that can come out to you.
> sorry I can't help x
> 
> Could it be that the pup is moving down? Did she have a pup with the last few contractions?
> ...


im going to call the vet as im starting to panic again 
You have really been a fantastic help, thank you!


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

claire & the gang said:


> Ah wow...congratz on the 2 pups
> 
> A break is fine as long as she isn`t pushing...sometimes it just takes a little while for the higher up pups to move down
> 
> As long as she isn`t distressed just keep an eye on her


That's what I thought about pup moving down.

What was your guess on the pups?


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

shes had no contractions since the last pup was born and she hasnt pushed either, the pup i can feel does feel pretty high up still, just below her ribs but i can definitely feel it


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

KayElleDee said:


> im going to call the vet as im starting to panic again
> You have really been a fantastic help, thank you!


Don't panic I'm sure it's all OK.

Sounds like his making his way down.

Best to call em to put you mind at ease x


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

take a deep breath- if she sees you panicking it may make her nervous.

if the pup was too big or anything she would be showing discomfort and still contracting- its on its way, just taking its sweet time about it!


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

The vet has just echoed exactly what you have all said, im a lot calmer now, thank you everyone x


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

KayElleDee said:


> The vet has just echoed exactly what you have all said, im a lot calmer now, thank you everyone x


While Poppy is having a breather, you go stick the kettle on and have a well earned brew 

Mines milk 2 sugar's


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

Haha Coffees/Teas coming right up


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

KayElleDee said:


> Haha Coffees/Teas coming right up


Can I have a chocy biscuit too please :lol:


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

As you have been such a great help you can have as many as you like


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

I have been no help but with you in spirit, so can I have a gin & tonic please


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

:lol: Don't say that, I ate a hole pack of oat biscuits yesterday with my cuppa


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

A call to the vets for reassurance is always the way to go if your worried. 

She wont really contract until the pups down at the cervix to stimulate it...bless her she`s doing a Dizzy & taking extended break lol I just hope for your sake she doesn`t make you wait 5 hrs hehe


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

DoodlesRule said:


> I have been no help but with you in spirit, so can I have a gin & tonic please


Haha of course you can  you supply the Gin i'll supply the tonic


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

claire & the gang said:


> A call to the vets for reassurance is always the way to go if your worried.
> 
> She wont really contract until the pups down at the cervix to stimulate it...bless her she`s doing a Dizzy & taking extended break lol I just hope for your sake she doesn`t make you wait 5 hrs hehe


Aw i honestly think if she makes me wait 5hours i will be a nervous wreck by then thinking everything is wrong. Im so glad i have here to come to when i have questions, you are all fantastic!


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

How are the pups doing that have put in an appearance? Hope she doesn't keep you waiting too much longer for the next, she's just keeping you on your toes


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

Did you weigh the first 2 pups? Probably the shock of the first two coming together so quickly that has made her take a break.

I`m sure she`ll get cracking again soon x


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

just saw the updates and news on this thread and congrats to the new mum!!

when dogs give birth the pups are in two horns in the uterus and there is usually a pause while the other takes over!

she'll start again eventually!

good luck, cant wait to see pictures!


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

there are 2 bags, what is happening????


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

Is one pale & one coloured pinkish?


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

If it looks like 2 coloured bags i`e 2 pups see if you can gently push one back a little to let the other one come down


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Oh wow, it's all sooo exciting and yet scary too  Seems like when they start to come they do so very quickly. Well done Poppy on the boyz - now some ladies please.


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

WE HAVE A GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I Dont know what the other bag was, i think i feel a pup still in there im not sure, but i gently pushed the other because i know 2 at once is a bad thing and the girl came shooting out! shes absolutely tiny, im in love already though!


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

I hate to disappoint but i think she's all done. I dunno what i could feel before but i can't feel anything now.

Been back on the phone to the vets and they said that as long as she is ok and not distressed then to take her in in the morning at 10.30...but it can take a couple days for a placenta to come out....i thought placentas left in were a bad thing??


----------



## Ruffers (Oct 27, 2011)

Sorry, don't know anything about placentas, just wanted to add my congratulations.

Well done to you and Poppy, can't wait to see some pictures!


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

When you take her to the vets tomorrow ask for oxytocin jab.

She will pant on and off for the next few day's.

Well done you and poppy xxx

Can't wait for piccys


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Well done Poppy, welcome to the world little pups


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Huge congratulations to Poppy, Nana and those gorgeous lil babies - The Boys & The Girls - Welcome to the World little ones. xxxx


----------



## bizz2894 (Feb 20, 2012)

Congrats on your new additions, can't wait to see piccies


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

i went to work and missed it all 

well done


----------



## frenchbulldoglover (Feb 11, 2012)

oh my god !! can't believe i missed all the action ,read all these posts with a big smile on my face ,daughter thinks im nuts,so exciting welldone poppy and you and all the helpers too


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

I cant thank everyone enough for all the help and support i have received over the past month. You are all amazing people so thank you 

Im going to take some photos, i cant stop looking at them they're absolutely perfect. Bedding all changed, mum fed, pups feeding/napping/squeaking and everyone seems happy


----------



## laineyvee13 (Dec 18, 2010)

Just wanted to say well done to you and mum and hope the pups are doing OK


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Congratulations can't wait to see the pics


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

what should her temperature be after giving birth? she is panting a lot and her temperature is 39.0


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

KayElleDee said:


> what should her temperature be after giving birth? she is panting a lot and her temperature is 39.0


Thats ok...dogs temps are higher than humans...she will pant for a few days...totally normal


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

What is oxytocin and if she needs a shot of it in the morning how much is it and what walk happen?


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

KayElleDee said:


> What is oxytocin and if she needs a shot of it in the morning how much is it and what walk happen?


here is a link that explains it a lot better than i could!
Oxytocin and Dogs - Chinaroad Lowchens of Australia
sorry, i cant remember how much it was, missys was maybe £30 or so? it depends on the vet really i think; i know another vet near by is £55 for the oxy shot and consult.


----------



## BlueBeagle (Oct 27, 2011)

Congratulations to Poppy and you!

I miss half the fun due to needing sleep but it looks like you managed well and hopefully she can rest now and look after the little pupsters 

Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Wahey!! Well congrats to you and mummy.. Look forward to piccies to get broody over xx


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Can't believe I missed all this but so happy to hear that Poppy et al are ok. Very well done both of you x


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Morning 

How are you all doing ? Hope you'be managed to sleep


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

kodakkuki said:


> here is a link that explains it a lot better than i could!
> Oxytocin and Dogs - Chinaroad Lowchens of Australia
> sorry, i cant remember how much it was, missys was maybe £30 or so? it depends on the vet really i think; i know another vet near by is £55 for the oxy shot and consult.


Thank you for that, price isn't really an issue, i was just wondering, better to be safe than sorry


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> Morning
> 
> How are you all doing ? Hope you'be managed to sleep


My god i never would have thought something so tiny could make so much noise! Lol. Went to sleep at 12.30 woke up at 1.55, 3.55, 5.55 by squealing puppies then up at 6.30 for work lol.its going to be a long couple of weeks.

If poppy still had a placenta inside how would she be acting?
She's such a good mummy, i can imagine having 4 little ones being very overwhelming but she handles it all fantastically!


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

KayElleDee said:


> My god i never would have thought something so tiny could make so much noise! Lol. Went to sleep at 12.30 woke up at 1.55, 3.55, 5.55 by squealing puppies then up at 6.30 for work lol.its going to be a long couple of weeks.
> 
> If poppy still had a placenta inside how would she be acting?
> She's such a good mummy, i can imagine having 4 little ones being very overwhelming but she handles it all fantastically!


Welcome to parenthood hehe

Dizzy got oxytocin & antibiotics on tues for retained placenta it was £28 for both. She wasn`t acting any differently just her loss was a bit heavier until it passed. It just came out later that day as she was feeding pups without causing her any trouble at all.


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

Oh my I've just gone into the bedroom to find poppy and the pups in the whelping box and foxy Sat outside with her head in licking one of the girls and poppy just laid there watching with a look on her face like "yeah i did all the hard work,you clean them" im not sure whether to take this as a good or bad thing :/


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

claire & the gang said:


> Welcome to parenthood hehe
> 
> Dizzy got oxytocin & antibiotics on tues for retained placenta it was £28 for both. She wasn`t acting any differently just her loss was a bit heavier until it passed. It just came out later that day as she was feeding pups without causing her any trouble at all.


Haha they're adorable i can't be mad when they wake me up,im usually so grumpy on a morning too! Lol 
ah ok,well we're going down at 10.30 so will see what the vet says. I forgot to ask the vet on the phone but, im taking all the pups down to have checked over too.my vet charges £28 for a consultation, does this mean i pay 28 per dog he looks over or just 28 all together? I remember when i tool foxy and her pups it was 25 for her check up and 14 for some calcium thing she needed i can't remember if i had to pay for the pups or not though


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

KayElleDee said:


> Haha they're adorable i can't be mad when they wake me up,im usually so grumpy on a morning too! Lol
> ah ok,well we're going down at 10.30 so will see what the vet says. I forgot to ask the vet on the phone but, im taking all the pups down to have checked over too.my vet charges £28 for a consultation, does this mean i pay 28 per dog he looks over or just 28 all together? I remember when i tool foxy and her pups it was 25 for her check up and 14 for some calcium thing she needed i can't remember if i had to pay for the pups or not though


It will just be the cost of 1  they come as a package :lol:


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I missed all this yesterdas my internet crashed.

Congratulations on the new family did everything go ok at the vets?


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Hope all went OK today at the vet's.







*Summer is sulking in the corner because she hasn't seen the pups *


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

Really sorry everyone i've been rushed off my feet all day.
Everything went great at the vets, everyone was ooooing and aaaahhhing at the pups we nearly didnt make it out lol. The vet had a feel of Poppys tummy and said that everything felt normal, she checked her mammary glands? i think thats what she said they were called, and said everything looks fine. All pups were checked for cleft pallets and fully checked over...i just think she wanted to cuddle the little babies 
She said that poppy more than likely passed the placenta after the pup and i just didnt notice because i was trying to clean the pup or that she has passed it during the night when we were sleeping. She said she didnt want to give her an oxytocin shot so late after labour ended because it will bring on hard contractions which aren't good for her so late. we have to keep an eye on her but she said she is acting and looks fantastic.

Sooo....Who wants to see puppies???


----------



## Ruffers (Oct 27, 2011)

KayElleDee said:


> Sooo....Who wants to see puppies???


Me - I do!!


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

KayElleDee said:


> Really sorry everyone i've been rushed off my feet all day.
> Everything went great at the vets, everyone was ooooing and aaaahhhing at the pups we nearly didnt make it out lol. The vet had a feel of Poppys tummy and said that everything felt normal, she checked her mammary glands? i think thats what she said they were called, and said everything looks fine. All pups were checked for cleft pallets and fully checked over...i just think she wanted to cuddle the little babies
> She said that poppy more than likely passed the placenta after the pup and i just didnt notice because i was trying to clean the pup or that she has passed it during the night when we were sleeping. She said she didnt want to give her an oxytocin shot so late after labour ended because it will bring on hard contractions which aren't good for her so late. we have to keep an eye on her but she said she is acting and looks fantastic.
> 
> Sooo....Who wants to see puppies???


So glad all's well 

*Puts hand in the air* ME ME ME ME I want to see them


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Hands & Paws in the air here to see the pupsters 

Glad everything was well at the vets.


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

Me, me i neeeeed to see puppies

Glad all went well at the vets too x


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

Aha as you all asked so nicely....










The two in the middle are the girls, the one facing away from mum being the tiny tiny tiny baby 

Teeny Tiny Babies  <3


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Awww they are sooooo gorgeous :001_tt1: well worth the wait to see them  Hope they continue to do well, bet you are going to get so attached to them x


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

Awww they is gorgeous


Well done you & Poppy!!!


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

BeagleOesx said:


> Awww they are sooooo gorgeous :001_tt1: well worth the wait to see them  Hope they continue to do well, bet you are going to get so attached to them x


They really were, i can see me getting attached too! I didnt want to let my Pomeranians babies go, i held onto them for as long as i could..12 Weeks lol


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Oh wow they are gorgeous :001_wub: *BUT* I'm not at all happy with you not getting any sleep and them whining all night :nono: so..................

send 'em over here! 

I honestly won't mind one bit being kept awake for the next five weeks or so, the Mal pups prepared me very well for that and your lil darlings are sooo much cuter, tinier and I'd wager a hell of a lot less noisy. 

There you are - I have offered, the least I can do! 

Beautiful babies and beautiful mummy too!


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

Malmum said:


> Oh wow they are gorgeous :001_wub: *BUT* I'm not at all happy with you not getting any sleep and them whining all night :nono: so..................
> 
> send 'em over here!
> 
> ...


LOL 
Aw wow thank you for the offer but i couldn't possibly take you up on it, you see i have grown quite fond of the little squealing furbabies and fear i may miss them too much 
I will however upload many many more piccies for you to see of them as they grow


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

KayElleDee said:


> LOL
> Aw wow thank you for the offer but i couldn't possibly take you up on it, you see i have grown quite fond of the little squealing furbabies and fear i may miss them too much
> I will however upload many many more piccies for you to see of them as they grow


:cryin::cryin: Not the same though is it? :cryin::cryin:

Can't wait to see what they look like as they grow though.


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

How are Poppy`s little furballs doing?


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

Malmum said:


> :cryin::cryin: Not the same though is it? :cryin::cryin:
> 
> Can't wait to see what they look like as they grow though.


Aw i am sorry  I'll upload some photos for you later today


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

claire & the gang said:


> How are Poppy`s little furballs doing?


Mum and babies are all doing great, they're getting less and less squeaky as time goes by. I love the tiny girl, we've named her Indie after someone's suggestion on here, the other girl is Harley and one of the boys is Olly but we are yet to name the last boy,any suggestions? It needs to end in an eee sound


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

How are dizzy and babies doing?


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

KayElleDee said:


> How are dizzy and babies doing?


They are ok....the little gold one was struggling to get weight on, even tho she is lively enough so i`m just topping her up a couple of times a day & seems to be doing the trick. Dizzy is being so good but is eating me out of house & home trying to feed these lot lol.

Lovely names for your pups what about Benjieee for the other little boy

(Our KC names are all going to be Mr men & Little Miss names - AJ`s idea)


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Herbie - Joey - Ralphie - Bailie - Alfie - Buddy - Brophy - Sonny - Bobby - Marty, you can spell them differently if you like but they sound like "eee" anyway.


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

claire & the gang said:


> They are ok....the little gold one was struggling to get weight on, even tho she is lively enough so i`m just topping her up a couple of times a day & seems to be doing the trick. Dizzy is being so good but is eating me out of house & home trying to feed these lot lol.
> 
> Lovely names for your pups what about Benjieee for the other little boy
> 
> (Our KC names are all going to be Mr men & Little Miss names - AJ`s idea)


This seems to be the problem with our tiny girl, she's always being pushed out by the boys and her sister so we have to make sure she's actually getting something. Is it true there is always a "runt " in every litter? Is the runt the smallest?

I love the idea of Mr men and little miss KC names!


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

Malmum said:


> Herbie - Joey - Ralphie - Bailie - Alfie - Buddy - Brophy - Sonny - Bobby - Marty, you can spell them differently if you like but they sound like "eee" anyway.


Ahhh thank you! I think he looks like an Alfie!


----------



## sazzle (Sep 10, 2011)

What a beautiful post, you really do deserve a medal.

I have just read right through this post for the first time, I was on the edge of my seat!!

Great reading, well done to you all. :thumbup1:


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

KayElleDee said:


> Aha as you all asked so nicely....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awwwwwww... I want want WANT they are stunning 

How's everything going?

Haven't been on for a few days, been a busy bee ripping the front garden apart :lol:


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> Awwwwwww... I want want WANT they are stunning
> 
> How's everything going?
> 
> Haven't been on for a few days, been a busy bee ripping the front garden apart :lol:


Hi everyone, so sorry i havent been on much, we have had a hectic couple of days.

Wednesday morning i was woke up around 5am by poppy crying, when i turned the light on i saw she was bleeding, ALOT! we rushed her to the emergency vets as i knew this amount wasnt normal, she has been spotting over the past week but not like this. When we got her there the vet did an examination and said she could feel "something", she gave her something to try and calm her as she was panicking and was clearly in pain.
The vet started talking a lot of mumbo jumbo which i didnt understand. and it was decided that she needed an operation to find out what was in her. an hour and a half of pacing the waiting room the vets assistant came back and said that it was a puppy that was in her, a tiny tiny tiny puppy!! She said it was fully formed but had been dead for quite some time now. Poppy has an infection which has taken everything out of her. she looks terrible, she is at the vets for observation still as she cant hold down any food and is needing vitamin supplements to keep her energy up.

The pups are doing great still, we are having to bottle feed them, and they cry constantly because their mummy isnt around to look after them. They have stopped putting on weight as fast as they were, im not sure if this is normal or not? 
The smallest puppy doesnt seem to be growing, she's gaining weight, but she doesnt seem any bigger at all. the other pups have shot up compared to her.

Foxy keeps climbing in the box and lying with the pups, i don't know whether i should stop this or not though? i chased her out the first couple of times but she insists on being in there and the pups don't mind her, im just worried for when poppy comes home and rejects them now

Here are some photos of the furbabies


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Poor Poppy.. Have everything crossed here, Shes been through so much. 

They are stunning wee things xx


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

Aww give Poppy a big hug from us when you have her home. Poor little mite.

As for Foxy going in with the pups I would let her as it will help the pups to keep warm & calm. The ordeal Poppy has been through I don`t know if it will affect her relationship with the pups..she will have bonded with them so she should still recognise them as her own but if she is tired & weak I would certainly keep a close eye on her & them.

What are you feeding the pups with? Its possible they are just not gaining as much weight as it may not have as much calories as mums milk, as long as they aren`t losing weight they should be ok until she is back providing they haven`t given her any medication that would affect her milk supply or quality. BTW the pups are gorgeous

I was using whelpi to supplement our small girl who wasn`t gaining then I found another recipe which she has taken to with gusto & gaining well on.


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Poor Poppy  hope she get better soon xxxx

When I had to hand rear Tulas pups cause she had a uterus infection and need an emergency operation, the pups weren't putting on as much weight as I would have liked and they were waking every hour for a feed instead of 2hours. I topped their feed up and they soon turned into full sleepy pups  I think on the tub it said feed 5ml every 2hrs so I gave them 10ml every 2hrs.

Are you getting them to wee and poo OK?


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

Im currently Sat in the vets waiting room, pops has taken a bad turn and the vet asked us to come in. She's in and out of consciousness and in a lot of pain :,( its horrible seeing her like this!

To answer questions whilst i wait-
we are feeding the pups every 2 hours on whelpi formula, the vet didn't say a specific amount, she just said to let them feed as much as they will and make note of it, tiny Harley isn't having as much as the others but she is feeding.
The boys are so chunky now and even though its only been a week they feel so much bigger and not as delicate!

Foxy seems to like being in the box and when the pups cry she lies with them. The vet told us to use a cotton bud to stimulate pups to wee and poo and we don't seem to have a problem with it.

Poor poppy looks awful. She has tubes for a drip and the vet keeps having to give her calcium as she just isn't making any for herself,she can't left food down and she looks so tired bless her  i feel awful not to have noticed and got her to the vet sooner!


----------



## jo5 (Jun 22, 2011)

I really really feel for you, you did a wonderful thing taking on Poppy and now her pups, you have done your very best and have nothing to feel guilty about. Praying that little Poppy makes it through and that the pups continue to thrive. Bless Foxy wanting to look after them, I am sure it will help rather than cause any problems. As long as the little girlie is taking feeds I wouldn't worry too much at the moment. Sending you all the cyber hugs and support I can and hope to see some positive news when you have time to update us. 
Take care :001_wub:


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

Thinking of you...Hoping Poppy has turned a corner


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Just caught up with this - what a horrible few days you've had. Sending get well vibes to Poppy, poor little darling. You have done everything for her that you could have done.

I hope the puppies continue to thrive and I am sure with your loving care they will. 

Massive ((Hugs)) to you x


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Sending my bestest wishes that Mum and Pups will be ok. Thinking of you. x


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

OMG poor Poppy  in a rush at the mo so can't look back but am I right in thinking this was the vets that didn't want to give her an oxytocin jab as thought it would start up contractions again? Doh, that's what it's meant to do!  Would give him a piece of my mind if it were me as I thought that was a strange thing to say. My Kali had the jab the day after giving birth when she and the pups were checked as a "just in case" scenario. 

Anyway lots of gentle hugs from here for your sweet little girl and those pups are gorgeous - I so want a puppy AGAIN!!! 

PS - I did say five didn't I?


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Oh no poor Poppy  fingers crossed for you that she's ok

I think it's lovely that Foxy wants to be foster mum to the pups, it must be better for them to have a warm body to cuddle up with and make them feel safe and secure. Well done you for doing a fantastic job with the pups too, they look so cute.

You must be absolutely shattered and so worried about Poppy ((((hugs))))


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

I`m hoping no news is good news

How is Poppy doing & the pups? I`m sure you are really busy taking care of them. Poppy is so lucky that she came to you, you have done everything you possibly could for her & the pups and had no obligation to do any of it, you have nothing to feel guilty about.

(((hugs))) p.s If theres anything I can do to help remember i`m only an hour up the road x


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Getting worried now  Hope they're all ok


----------



## jo5 (Jun 22, 2011)

I do hope everything is ok, I keep checking back for an update


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

She hasn't been on since last night around 11.30 so I expect she is extremely busy with the little ones. I just hope Poppy is okay, it sounded pretty bad yesterday didn't it?

I'm still not happy the vet didn't give the oxytocin when he examined Poppy.


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

Today has been a horrible day :'(
I was called at work today by the vet who said that i needed to go to the vets straight away. i left instantly and when i got there the vet told me that the infection had become far too much for poppys tiny body and weakened immune system to fight off. Nothing they were giving her was working and she had had no reaction to anything. She had deteriorated over the night and morning. Poppy passed away at 2.15pm :'( 
i know i only had her with me for just over a month but i miss her so much already, i have spent the whole day crying and i feel horrible for the pups not having a mummy to look after them now. i feel like they're not going to be getting the nutrients they need and learn things they would from their mum. for the first time since poppy came into my home i feel completely overwhelmed. i have 4 absolutely tiny pups who need me more than ever and i just dont know if i can do it. im so worried in case anything happens to them and im praying i can do the best job i can.

i want to thank everyone for the way you have all helped me and been with me through every step of the way with poppy and im so sorry im not coming to you today with good news :'(


----------



## BlueBeagle (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh no, poor you! That is awful news and I can imagine you are feeling overwhelmed at this moment 

You are doing a great job and I am hoping with your dedicated care the pups will continue to thrive. Your other dog might take over the socialisation of the puppies as it sounds like she enjoys their company and is keeping them warm.

Best of luck and keep us updated!


----------



## jo5 (Jun 22, 2011)

I am so so sorry, not the update I was praying for
I am sure the pups will be helped by Foxy taking over the maternal role, I know it must be so so hard at the moment but I am sure you will do a wonderful job.
BUT you say you are working so this must be doubly hard for you, if you are really struggling and that is in no way a reflection on you, you have been and are wonderful, then maybe it might be worth considering contacting a local reputable rescue to take the pups on ?? Please don't shoot me down its just a suggestion if you are finding it increasingly difficult to cope with what is a mammoth task and none of which is your 'doing'.
Loads of cyber hugs to you, you sound like you need them.


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

Oh no...i`m so sorry...RIP Poppy you poor little girl.

Big hugs to you and her babies x I can only imagine how overwhelmed you must be feeling right now to have lost Pops & have total responsibility for the puppies. At least they have Foxy to interact with also to comfort them if she cuddles up with them. They did get early milk from their mum so will have got the important early on nutrition to give them a fighting start. I`m sure you will do your very best for those tiny babies as you did for Poppy.

I`v been checking the thread but also not wanting to as I feared this might happen after your post the other day.


----------



## Ruffers (Oct 27, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear your news, RIP Poppy xx


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm so sorry hun  Run free and the bridge Poppy, My little Lucy will be waiting to greet you xxxxxx

Your doing a fab job, I know how your feeling. I was really down on myself with Tulas pups thinking that I can't give them what they need ect but its so rewarding when you see them running around playing and hanging off your socks and trousers at dinner time  although Tula came home she wasn't aloud to feed her pups and she lost interest in them after a week. She didn't really see them as her babies.

They will see you as being their mummy and you'll have a special bond for life.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Oh my God I was so hoping this wasn't going to happen but feared it may as Poppy sounded so poorly. Tears streaming here as I type and I am so very sorry for you after all you have done for her and the pups - none of this was your fault, you did everything right and was a let down professionally IMO.

You could contact your local radio station for an appeal for a foster mum for the puppies and also put another thread up on here for a foster too - may gain attention and the pups could be reared with another bitch for a while and returned to you after weaning.

You poor thing, after all you have done it's so unfair you should be feeling like this, you have been a saint and this should not have happened.  You may have lost Pops but you have her legacy in your care and am sure you will cope or find an alternative, as has been said a rescue may be able to help out for a while or know someone with a bitch who may be able to foster. I wish I were nearer as I would willingly take two babies and get them to the weaning stage for you - really I would. 

Run free at the beautiful bridge sweet Poppy forever free and playing in the sunshine. xxx


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

im so sorry 

run free Poppy


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

oh no, ive just caught up with this and cant believe what a horrible outcome has happened.

rest in peace poppy, poor thing. reminds everyone of the dangers of breeding your dog, i know you didnt breed her and rescued her but these are things that can happen to anyone.

with regards to hand feeding alfie was hand fed as his mum got mastitis early on and the whole litter were hand fed and he's over 1 now and many do it so dont worry about that.

does your mum help out i know she was the one who brought her to you.

so sorry about poor poppy.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Oh, I am so so sorry to hear about poor Poppy :crying: I was so worried after your previous post as she sounded so poorly. You must be heartbroken but none of this was your fault and you certainly shouldn't be feeling guilty.

I know nothing about breeding or puppies but I'm sure you will continue to get plenty of help and support from people on here and we all believe that you will do your best for Poppy's little pups.

Rest in Peace Poppy - reunited with your owner xx


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

I am so, so sorry for your sad loss, it was easy to see how attached you had become to Poppy, it was obvious from your posts. She did not lack love at all from you and you did everything you could for her.

It will be hard for you and I understand why you feel so overwhelmed with the prospects of hand feeding. Our Willow (OES) was hand feed along with her 5 sisters as like emmaviolet's alfie the mum got mastitis and was unable to feed them herself. I don't think this has proved a disadvantage to Willow, she has grown into the most gorgeous dog. 

Be strong & I hope things work out for you. Keep us updated.

RIP beautiful Poppy x


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

Hello everyone,thank you for all the lovely messages. 
I am working but when i am there my mum and boyfriend are going to take over with the quadruplets. The pups cry a lot now n nothing i do seems to soothe them,I've put a hot water bottle in with them wrapped up in one of poppys blankets so its almost like she's with them.lets hope it works to make them feel better.
Foxy has spent most of the past day in the box and im hoping it continues so she keeps them warm and they can learn from her. She growls if our other dogs go near them like she's being protective, im not sure if this a good thing or not?
Is there anything i should be giving the pups?anything i should be doing with them? 

I have calmed down a lot since my last post and i think it was all just the realisation of the situation that got on top of me. I have decided that we are going to make this work, these puppies need me and i am sure that with the support of everyone here I CAN DO THIS!


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

KayElleDee said:


> Hello everyone,thank you for all the lovely messages.
> I am working but when i am there my mum and boyfriend are going to take over with the quadruplets. The pups cry a lot now n nothing i do seems to soothe them,I've put a hot water bottle in with them wrapped up in one of poppys blankets so its almost like she's with them.lets hope it works to make them feel better.
> Foxy has spent most of the past day in the box and im hoping it continues so she keeps them warm and they can learn from her. She growls if our other dogs go near them like she's being protective, im not sure if this a good thing or not?
> Is there anything i should be giving the pups?anything i should be doing with them?
> ...


Well done you, and yes you can! Glad to hear you are feeling a bit more positive and stronger now, I really do feel for you. As I've said befoe I have no experience in breeding or very young puppies but I would be doing just the same as you are. I think it's a really good thing that Foxy has taken on a motherly role to keep them warm, feeling safe and show them the ropes. I would think the only thing she can't give them is their food but otherwise she can give everything else that their mum would have otherwise done. I hope I'm right anyway  Good luck with it all and be sure to keep us posted


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Great positive attitude and well done you for being so positive. 

You only need to give the babes milk and warmth. You know about stimulating their genitals to make them toilet after every meal, I used to do this with a small piece of warm damp cotton wool so as it was more like a damp tongue and easier than with a bud I would think which is a bit stiff. Hold a few damp pieces in the palm of your hand and it keeps the temp just right so as it doesn't startle the pups. The pups need feeding every two hours round the clock until you start weaning at three weeks, sounds hard but they settle completely once weaning starts.

You could ask for weaning advice now even though you won't be doing it for a while so as you know when the time comes what to do. I weaned my pups on raw as I feed all my dogs this way so can't help you with this unless you feed raw too but others on here can.

Good luck and time will fly then you can relax a little.


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

So pleased you are feeling a bit more positive We all know you can do it!!!

You have obviously been doing great so far & its wonderful that they have a mother figure in Foxy, even tho she is unable to feed them. You just have to get them through to weaning and your flying..& everyone here is with you for moral support or to help in anyway we can.

Chin up & make Poppy proud by raising her little ones!!


----------



## Teddy Red Lab (Nov 23, 2011)

Aw I'm so sorry to hear your devestating news about Poppy. You are amazing to continue to do so much for Poppy and her pups. Well done you!


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

I have only just caught up on this thread and I'm so so sorry to hear about Poppy! She had done so well and was lucky to have had you there to look after her and even though she is at the bridge now you are continuing to do your very best by her by looking after her gorgeous babies! 

Stay positive, you are doing a brilliant job. There are many dogs in this world that will never know the love and generosity that you have shown to Poppy and her puppies are very lucky to have you and your family to look after them!


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

Oh my god....so tired, Instead of every two hours the pups have started feeding every hour now with a break between 3am - 6am when they sleep, its like a little routine now. 
We have eyes open  3 Down, 1 to go. Indie and Alfies are open, Harleys started opening this afternoon, Just Olly to go now 

Harley is still definitely the smallest pup, there is a massive difference between her and Olly who is the biggest, chunkiest baby.

Here are some new photos for you all to oohhh and aahhh over  
Please send babies vibes to eat and grow well without their mummy!




























And this is the last photo taken of the beautiful Poppy who is now sitting on the lap of an angel :'(


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

I have no idea what happened there...


----------



## BlueBeagle (Oct 27, 2011)

You are doing a brilliant job and hopefully in a couple of weeks you can start weaning and getting a little bit more sleep!

Well done and sending good vibes to help the little ones grow. They are adorable!

Are you going to keep one?


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about Poppy what a sad situation  

Well done with for all your hard work with the pup's , i can't imagine how much hard work it must be trying to juggle everything.

Best wishes to you and the pup's. 

RIP little Poppy


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Aww beautiful pictures, it's lovely to see them. I must admit the picture of Poppy brought a tear to my eye (actually it brought several tears streaming down my face  )

I admire everything you're doing for these little babies, you must be totally exhausted. Sending the pups all the positive vibes I can muster to grow big, healthy and strong  Is Foxy still taking a motherly role with them?


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Aww beautiful pictures, it's lovely to see them. I must admit the picture of Poppy brought a tear to my eye (actually it brought several tears streaming down my face  )
> 
> I admire everything you're doing for these little babies, you must be totally exhausted. Sending the pups all the positive vibes I can muster to grow big, healthy and strong  Is Foxy still taking a motherly role with them?


She is, She snuggles with them and licks them, i think she knows when they're hungry too cos she lies on her back and they wiggle on to her tummy attempting to feed! She doesn't seem to mind either, she is a very strange dog lol


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Awe they are beautiful, just like their mummy and you are a real trooper to be doing so well with them. Just think of all that lovely sleep you can have in a few weeks time - who needs sleep anyway when you have such little darlings to look at while you're awake, lol. 

Lovely pics of chunky, healthy looking babies - the pic of Poppy made me cry though, bless her such a beautiful girl.


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

KayElleDee said:


> She is, She snuggles with them and licks them, i think she knows when they're hungry too cos she lies on her back and they wiggle on to her tummy attempting to feed! She doesn't seem to mind either, she is a very strange dog lol


Oh bless her little heart, that is so cute  I'm sure it must be a huge benefit for them to have her after losing their mum.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

They are such gorgeous puppies.


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Awww gorgeous :001_wub:, the pupsters are a credit to all your hard work and loyality that you have shown them and all the love you gave to Poppy in the short time you had her. She was a lovely dog and the pups do her proud.

Keep up the good (although hard) work. You will always have a very special bond between you and the pups. x


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

All pups eyes are open now, they have beautiful eyes 
im getting used to the feeding routine now, not as tired as i was the first couple of days.
When should i start to whean the pups on to pup food? obviously as they are just over 2 weeks old it wont be for a while but im just trying to work out a calendar of when i should be doing everything, vaccinations etc and when will they start walking and playing etc?

Also, how do you go about finding new homes for your litters? my own litter went to family members so it was never a problem to advertise. how do you decide who gets a pup? i want these babies in the best homes i can find them and if i could i would be keeping them all but 7 dogs really isnt practical in my tiny house and tiny garden


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

I started weaning mine at 2 1/2-3weeks old... that's the beauty of hand rearing, you can wean early.
I started with 1 meal a day (still bottle feeding them for the rest of their meals) I used baby rice and whelpi . They didn't eat it on the first few days they just jumped in it lol but its a good way of getting them used to it. I used baby rice for about a week until they all started eating it then I started soaking puppy food with whelpi (make sure its mushy) increase this to 2 3 4 ect meals a day then slowly decrease the amount of soaking and whelpi.


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

Ahhh im so sorry i havent been on lately to update. well Pups are 3 weeks old now and in at EVERYTHING. these past 3 days they seem to have really found their feet and started wobbling around. theyre so tiny still!! 
Weaning started today and its safe to say it was a huge success! ive never known tiny puppies to eat so much, i really wasnt expecting it. It was however a very VERY messy 10minutes, tiny pup sat in the middle of the plate and spun round and round licking the plate :/

I have taken photos and will upload in the morning for you all to see


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

oh yeah i wanted to ask, how much should i be feeding them now theyre weaning? as much as they want? or a specific amount? and how many times a day? today i only let them have one feed of food and the rest milk as normal so we didnt have any upset puppy tummies


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

Fab news; so glad things are going ok now for you all!
What is it you're weaning them onto? When I start weaning it's usually just 1-2 tablespoons of mush each; it depends on the pups weights.


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

Awww so glad to hear they are doing well...your tiny girl will probably really thrive now they are weaning
Just gradually build them up to 4-5 meals a day..if they eat everything thats there increase the amount slightly at next feed..if some left they have too much lol...at least thats what a do with my little horrors now lol

You promised photos...now where are they lol


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

Hiya, 

I've been keeping up the thread, but haven't yet commented. I think it is amazing what you have done for these pups! 

Glad the weaning is going well, and hope they continue to thrive


----------



## love our big babies (Jan 3, 2012)

I've not checked this thread for a bit, but have to say your doing a fantastic job!

So sad about little Poppy though  

The pups are a credit Poppy and to you and all the (very) hard work you have done and are still doing. You should be proud of yourself


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

Sorry for the delay everyone, i get very very little time to relax and come online to update everyone who helped so much!

Here are new piccies of 3 week old furballs!














































Dinner Time!!























































Oh, theyre currently on puppie food mashed up with puppy milk mixed in, theyre now on 2 meals a day and milk every 3 hours but theyre starting to turn their noses up at the milk option, so im going to up the meals from today
more coming soon!!


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

OmNomNom!


----------



## jo5 (Jun 22, 2011)

Gorgeous, you have done wonderful job Any news on homes yet?


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

we have a lady coming to see one of the boys at the weekend, my mum used to work with her and she is lovely.
i dont know the questions i should be asking or the things i should be checking. what does everyone else ask potential puppy owners?


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

they look lovely!!

i think there is a sticky of things to ask.

start with have you ever owned a dog before, how long will they be with the dogs etc.

you can usually tell dog lovers by how they gush about past dogs and their love for them and how they interact with the dogs, not just the puppies!!


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Aww they are soooo cute. They are truly a credit to your hard work and dedication that you have put into their care.


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous!!! You have done such a great job with them
Thankyou for the updates about your special little babies


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Wow! they are gorgeous, you must be very proud of yourself for getting them this far and so healthy too. I wouldn't think you'll have any trouble finding them homes and just wish I had room for one more too. 

When I had my litter things I asked were:
*Have you had a dog before?* if they said yes I asked how many and how long the last dog was with them. If they re homed for any reason I would ask why and depending on the reply would decide if the reason was a genuine one for re homing and whether they would still be considered for one of the pups.
*Do you work?* if yes whether it was full time or part time and how long the dog would be left during the day. Also if they could arrange for someone to call and let the dog out to toilet or take it for a walk during working hours if they were away for longer than four hours at a time. Anything in excess of six hours and they would be refused a pup unless there was someone calling to at least let the dog out.
*Are you prepared for the time and patience it takes to toilet train the pup?* basically explain to them how to help toilet train the pup, not to ever lose tempers or rub noses in it, very out dated and no way to train any pup.
*Are you prepared to take the pup on holiday or board it responsibly if you go away?* it has to be remembered that the pup will be a tie to some extent especially while young and holidays should be put on hold if they cannot fit the pup in or find a good boarder, which I don't think should be done with a young pup, at least wait til the pup has fully settled in the new home before leaving it to go on holiday and better still have a pet holiday where pup can go along too.
*Are you aware the pup will need vaccinating/worming and de fleeing?* a brief explanation as to when this should be done or to ask their vet at the health check which should be done within the first few days in it's new home.
*Diet sheet.* write out a diet sheet of what pup has been eating and advise to stick to this diet for the first couple of weeks as it may cause tummy upset along with the upheaval of the new home.
*Safety measures!* briefly explain how pups will chew anything and electric wires from the TV etc. will be just as tempting as an old shoe so should kept covered or out of pups reach. Also explain that grapes and raisins are very toxic to dogs as is chocolate. There are also many plants that are toxic and best to google the plants they have in their garden for information as a puppy will also likely chew on the occasional plant.
*Neutering/Spaying.* explain that rescues are full to the brim with unwanted dogs and if they are going where there may be another dog of the opposite sex neutering or spaying should be considered to avoid accidents and keep the home peaceful.
*Are you prepared to properly exercise the pup/dog every day come rain or shine?* explain that a bored pup/dog is an anxious dog who may get up to mischief. Also explain that it is within the Animal Welfare Act that a dog must receive enough exercise so as to fulfil it's daily needs.
And finally: 
*What would you do if anything caused you to re home this pup or dog when older?* I would say that as you reared this pup you would want to know about any such decision, although you are expecting this to be a forever home should anything happen to force the re homing you would want to be contacted. You would want to either help vet a new home or take the dog back to find one for yourself. What you don't want it the pup re homed without your input.

Can't think if anything else I would ask but this should be enough for now. Hope this helps a little.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Oh my God, I just love how they are in the bowl, so cute!


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

They look so cute, you have done so well bringing them up


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

They look so cute. Well done for doing a great job


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I just read the entire thread, poor Poppy  The puppies look great though, its obvious you are an amazing carer for them!


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Only just caught up with the thread. I'm in tears about Poppy but her pups are truly gorgeous. She definitely left her babes in the right hands - well done you  xx


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

Malmum said:


> Wow! they are gorgeous, you must be very proud of yourself for getting them this far and so healthy too. I wouldn't think you'll have any trouble finding them homes and just wish I had room for one more too.
> 
> When I had my litter things I asked were:
> *Have you had a dog before?* if they said yes I asked how many and how long the last dog was with them. If they re homed for any reason I would ask why and depending on the reply would decide if the reason was a genuine one for re homing and whether they would still be considered for one of the pups.
> ...


That is fantastic thank you


----------



## chaka (Feb 19, 2012)

They are gorgeous, you have done a brilliant job with them. I aree with all the questions outlined above, I think its always a good sign when people bring photos with them of their previous dogs, particularly if there are pics of the dogs on lots of different walks etc.


----------



## KayElleDee (Jun 6, 2010)

can some one please help me. I have been trying to wean the pups the past week and i cant help but get frustrated, not with them, but with myself. the first couple of days i put food down and they were there straight away nibbling away, but the past two days they haven't touched any of it. they just sit there crying and crying and crying. 
any advice please? maybe its too soon? maybe they're just fussy?


----------

